# Präzise Maus



## Pazu (3. Februar 2006)

Hi!

Ich denke dies ist eine etwas ungewöhnlichere Frage. 

Ich suche eine neue, bequeme Maus, die ideal fürs Arbeiten mit PS ist. Die Hand soll auch nach Stunden nicht ermüden. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Peter Klein (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Ich denke mal nicht das es eine Maus gibt die speziell zum guten , gemütlichen Arbeiten mit Photoshop ist  

Aber eine Empfehlung von mir wäre, geh doch mal in einen gut sortierten PC Fachhandel und teste dort einige Mäuse. Ist immer besser selber auszuprobieren.Nur so siehst du wirklich, wie eine Maus in der Hand liegt.

Du kannst Dich natürlich auch auf Erfahrungswerte von anderen Leuten verlassen, nur denke ich mal, jeder Mensch hat andere Ansichten, bez. wie bequem liegt die Maus auch nach Stunden in der Hand.


So dann

Peter


----------



## der_Jan (3. Februar 2006)

Die Microsoft Mäuse find ich nicht schlecht, also eigentlich find ich se sogar gut, sehr gut, und so viel kosten se auch net.
Aber nichts geht über mein Wacom ;-)


----------



## zioProduct (3. Februar 2006)

SCHWEIZ!
Logitech 

MX518, ich hatte noch nie irgend wie ein ermüdendes Gefühl in der Hand, und ich hatte sie doch auch schon mehr als 12h im Betrieb(am Stück)
Präzise ist sie allemal, deshalb:

ziops tipp: Wie gesagt, geh selber Testen, aber teste die mx518


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (3. Februar 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SCHWEIZ!
> Logitech
> 
> MX518, ich hatte noch nie irgend wie ein ermüdendes Gefühl in der Hand, und ich hatte sie doch auch schon mehr als 12h im Betrieb(am Stück)
> ...


Die hab ich auch und die kann ich nur empfehlen 
Die liegt einfach gut in der Hand, hat die perfekte Form, finde ich.
Obwohls die MX510 auch tun würde, oder?
Ist jedenfalls etwas billiger ...


----------



## zioProduct (3. Februar 2006)

Stimmt, da du ja nicht zocken willst, sondern "nur" PS und co, reicht die 510 mehr als Genug. Bei der 518 kannst du einfach per Mausklick die Senitivity verstellen, und du kannst sie genauer Einstellen, wobei die mx510 locker für PS reicht.

Danke @ Irgendjemand1


----------



## thecamillo (3. Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen,

also bei mir  @home hab ich auch eine Microsoft-Maus, aber ich mach meine meisten Befehle über Sprachsteuerung und in Photoshop am liebsten mit meinem Zeichenbrett ähhm grafic tablett - ist von WACOM glaub ich, müsst ich mal in der Installation schauen, da das am Gerät nicht mehr ersichtlich ist. Habe einen Tick mir meine Hardware und Perepherie zu lakieren 

Gruss thecamillo


----------



## hpvw (3. Februar 2006)

Ich arbeite derzeit mit einer MX 1000 Laser. Ich hatte bisher noch keine präzisere Maus in den Fingern. Von Ermüdung habe ich noch nichts bemerkt. Sie ist jedoch verhältnismäßig groß, daher solltest Du sie auf jeden Fall im Laden selbst in die Finger nehmen.

Ursprüngliche Argumente waren zwar eher die Ladestation und die Lasertechnologie, damit nur ich nicht ermüde, sondern auch der Maus nicht mitten bei der Arbeit der Saft ausgeht und damit ich sie ohne Mauspad benutzen kann, aber mittlerweile möchte ich auch die vielen Tasten nicht mehr missen, die die Produktivität erheblich erhöhen.

Ungewöhnlich war zunächst die "Daumenablage", aber einmal den Daumen dort abgelegt ist es sehr bequem.

Was die "Zielgenauigkeit" angeht, schlägt sie alle optischen Mäuse, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte und das ohne Mauspad auf meinem Schreibtisch, wo die Optischen nur das Zittern anfangen. Eine MX 5** hatte ich jedoch noch nicht zum Vergleich unter der Hand.

Für PS dürfte das 4-Wege-Scrollrad interessant sein, welches bei mir so schon öfter zum Einsatz kommt, als ich erwartet habe.

Ich will aber auch Contras nicht verschweigen: Sorgen macht mir, dass der Akku nicht gewechselt werden kann. Die Zeit wird zeigen, wie lange er hält. Die obere "automatischer Bildlauf"-Taste ist schwer zu erreichen. Aber die die Maus hat so viele Tasten, dass ich diese gar nicht benötige. Die untere davon minimiert meine Fenster, die obere ist unbelegt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## der_Jan (3. Februar 2006)

*Ot:*



			
				thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also bei mir  @home hab ich auch eine Microsoft-Maus, aber ich mach meine meisten Befehle über Sprachsteuerung und in Photoshop am liebsten mit meinem Zeichenbrett ähhm grafic tablett - ist von WACOM glaub ich, müsst ich mal in der Installation schauen, da das am Gerät nicht mehr ersichtlich ist. Habe einen Tick mir meine Hardware und Perepherie zu lakieren
> 
> Gruss thecamillo



Welches Programm benutzt zur Sprachsteurung? Ist das zufällig noch Freeware ;-) 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## holzoepfael (4. Februar 2006)

Also, als gebürtiger Schweizer muss ich dir ja eine Logitech empfehlen, oder ?! ^^
Nein, also ich habe bisher die besten Erfahrungen mit Logitech Mäusen gemacht. Doch dieses Urteil enstand eigentlich beim Gamen und nicht beim Arbeiten mit PS. Also kann ich dir nur soviel sagen:
- Gehe in den Fachhandel und nimm die Mäuse bisschen in die Hand, dmait du sicher bist, dass sie schön in der Hand liegt...
- Schau gelegentlich auf die Packungsbeilage ^^
- UNd der Preis sollte natürlich auch eine Rolle spielen, denn wie oben schon angetönt wurde mit einer "Gamer-Maus" wirst du wohl keine Vorteile gegenüber einer anderen haben von Sachen Präzision / Geschwindigkeit beim Arbeiten mit PS......
- Und noch ein Rat von mir: Lieber keine Wireless-Mäuse - habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit denen....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Februar 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Programm benutzt zur Sprachsteurung? Ist das zufällig noch Freeware ;-)
> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Mich auch.

Alex


----------



## regurge (4. Februar 2006)

für die ganz faulen .. benutzt eine trackball maus ... noch weniger bewegung geht denk ich kaum ;D

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/productlist/DE/DE,crid=2141,categoryid=6


----------



## holzoepfael (4. Februar 2006)

@regurge:
Ich persönlich finde diese Trackballs nciht so toll. Hatte sie zwar nur kurz getestet, aber ist mir nicht wirkich geheuer.....


----------



## brunnerdominic (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich benutze seit einigen Jahren den Cordless Optical TrackMan. Ich finde den genial denn ich kann auch mal richtig in den Sessel "hängen" und gemütlich weiterbasteln. der Akku hält ewig, kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal die Akkus getauscht habe. 
Allerdings braucht es eine gewisse Zeit bis man sich daran gewönt hat. Ich würde den Fingertrackball nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Pazu (5. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mir mittlerweile ne G5 gekauft. Hammer Teil und so bequem! Trotzdem danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## oscarr (5. Februar 2006)

Maus? Wofür soll die gut sein wenn man ein schickes Intuos3 aufn Tisch hat?


----------



## Pazu (5. Februar 2006)

Stimmt, ich zock auch gern Ego-Shooter mit dem Stylus. xD

Jetzt mal im Ernst: eine bequeme Maus braucht man nicht nur für Photoshop


----------



## der_Jan (5. Februar 2006)

Joint Operations geht auch mitm Intuos2. Is blos ein bisschen umständlich wegen linke Maustaste usw. Aber es geht, teileweise isses sogar präziser.


----------

